# A Titanic Luncheon



## Meanderer (Feb 23, 2021)

In first class, passengers were treated to as many as 13 courses for a single dinner. This menu from the ship shows what these passengers ate for luncheon on the day the Titanic hit the iceberg:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 23, 2021)

Third-class passengers didn't fare so well.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 23, 2021)

I don't know; the third class menu sounds pretty good to me!


----------



## needshave (Feb 23, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I don't know; the third class menu sounds pretty good to me!


I agree, I don't think I could do that first class meal. There are somethings on that menu that would probably having me hanging over the side of the ship.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 23, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Third-class passengers didn't fare so well.


They really weren't "all in the same boat"...class-wise.

"Sixty-one percent of first class passengers survived the catastrophe (most of them women and children, who were loaded on the life boats first), but those numbers lowered significantly for people in lower classes. In second class, 42 percent of passengers survived, *while less than a quarter of third class passengers made it out of the disaster alive".




*


----------



## Dana (Feb 23, 2021)

_I like the first class menu, minus the soused herrings._


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 23, 2021)

I would have the potted shrimp....before they sobered up!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 23, 2021)

Ist Class Dinnerware








2nd class Dinnerware





3rd Class Dinnerware


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 23, 2021)

Cullen’s Recreates Titanic’s Final 1st Class Meal for 100th Anniversary For $1200 A Plate​


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 7, 2021)

The 1912 Titanic Lemon Tart Recipe  (recipe)









​


----------



## SetWave (Mar 7, 2021)

I'll take mine ashore, thank you very much.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 12, 2021)

All was served on iceberg lettuce.


----------



## jujube (Mar 12, 2021)

And the champagne was floe-ing.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 13, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> All was served on iceberg lettuce.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## jujube (Mar 16, 2021)

Gruel for dinner?  And what the heck are cabin biscuits?  Hardtack, maybe?

I see that First Class had Cockie Leekie. Maybe it was from all that champagne they drank?

OK, I looked up cabin biscuits.  They're a form of bread, more like crackers, apparently effective in treating seasickness.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 16, 2021)

What a kitchen set up they must have had as well as refrigerators and freezers.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 20, 2021)

I've only ever heard it called Cock-a-leekie  ie. a soup made with chicken, leeks and prunes.


----------



## jujube (Mar 20, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> I've only ever heard it called Cock-a-leekie  ie. a soup made with chicken, leeks and prunes.


Prunes?  Their cock-a-leekies were probably not the only thing that was leaking.....


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 28, 2021)

_ 12 Amazing Foods People Ate Aboard the Titanic_​ In memory of the _Titanic’s_ sinking on April 14, 1912, we took a look at what passengers onboard the infamous ship ate—in both first, second and third class. (Continue)
Filet Mignons Lili​First class passengers also enjoyed filet mignon as part of their dinner spread. The tender beef was traditionally topped with artichoke hearts and foie gras, creating a truly decadent dish.

_



_


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 28, 2021)

Titanic's Table Settings​Historian David Kaplan, a friend of the team and fellow presenter at "Titanic at the Grand" in Mackinac, MI, walks us through the dinner settings of the three different classes aboard the Titanic. He explains how the table is set, how the dinner is organized, and what the role of every table item is.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 28, 2021)

Titanic's First Class Dinner- First Class Dining on RMS Titanic​Head chef Conor McClelland, from Rayanne House Guesthouse Belfast, cooks us through the mouth-watering nine course feast that would have been enjoyed, devoured and celebrated by first-class passengers on the RMS Titanic.


----------



## Dana (Mar 28, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> Titanic's Table Settings​Historian David Kaplan, a friend of the team and fellow presenter at "Titanic at the Grand" in Mackinac, MI, walks us through the dinner settings of the three different classes aboard the Titanic. He explains how the table is set, how the dinner is organized, and what the role of every table item is.



_The historian omitted a very important point i.e exactly where the knife rests when eating the American zig zag way. The knife goes on the top right hand of the plate. I sent him a message_


----------



## Keesha (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## win231 (Mar 28, 2021)

After reading that menu, I don't think the Titanic was sunk by an iceberg.
I think the ship's weight limit was exceeded.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 29, 2021)

Food Facts and Figures from RMS Titanic ​"There were 2,229 passengers and crew on board when the ship set sail from England. There were menus of varying styles of food, and the provisions required for the voyage were enormous. There were thousands of pounds of meat, vegetables, fruit, and flour, thousands of bottles of alcohol, and 14,000 gallons of fresh water were needed for a trip that should have arrived in New York in seven days".
"Despite the Titanic being a British ship, foods served in first-class had more of a continental flavor as was the fashion for food at the time. In the second class and steerage, foods would have been less pretentious and more like the simple British and Irish food served at home".


*How Each Class Ate *
"Three classes of travel on the Titanic meant three different menus had to be served daily. Passengers in first class were by far the best fed—they received the most sophisticated dishes served in formal settings. They had paid handsomely for this privilege with their ticket costing (in some cases) eight times more than second and 25 times more than third. As was the fashion in upper-class circles in Victorian times, the food was predominantly French in style, but some of the great British stalwarts like roast sirloin beef were placed on the menu.
There was an abundance of choice at breakfast, and at dinner, there were as many as 10 courses served".
"Food was closer to home in second class. French menu selections rarely appeared on the menu, since traditional British food was preferred anyway. Curried chicken, baked fish, spring lamb, mutton, and roast turkey were common menu items, as was pudding for dessert. The night the Titanic sank, the doomed second class passengers had plum pudding, also known as Christmas pudding".
"Food served to passengers in third class was a scaled down version of what was made for second class. Passengers in steerage had little to complain about, as for many, this food was better than what they had been used to".

"One thing that was quite different was that third class passengers were not served dinner, but instead would partake in high tea, a custom that still exists today. Tea, as it is known colloquially, would always include a hot course requiring a knife and fork. For example, Irish stew was mentioned frequently on the menu. There are no surviving menus from third class on the night the Titanic sank, so it is not clear what those passengers ate that fateful evening".


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 10, 2021)

"Something from Merrill was found at the Titanic wreck site, what was it? What kind of beer were they drinking on the Titanic? Who was Popcorn Dan? What was he doing aboard the Titanic? Who was he going to see when the ship docked in Brooklyn, NY? . Step back in time over 100 years ago, to learn about Dan “Popcorn Dan” Coxon, It was Sunday night, April 14, 1912, one man was on his way home to Merrill aboard the world’s most incredible & ill-fated ship ever".

 Last Night on the Titanic: The Popcorn Vendor (Audio Link)





​


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 10, 2021)

"Dan Coxon lived an interesting life. He resided in a Queen Anne house on the Wisconsin river, which people thought was haunted. He dressed in a fur-lined coat and loved to maintain a flashy appearance. But he was still a working-class man. For that reason, our culinary spotlight on him is a staple of laborers in the early 20th century (now it’s a delicacy)—Tripe and Onion Soup":





*Culinary Spotlight: Tripe and Onions*​
3 1/2 pounds tripe
1 pig or cow trotter (foot), cut in half
3 bay leaves
6 peppercorns
salt and pepper, to taste
2 Tablespoons oil and 2 Tablespoons butter
6 medium-size onions, peeled but not cut
6 potatoes, peeled and cut into quarters
3 Tablespoons mild or medium curry powder (optional)
1 cup good vegetable stock
2 cups milk
4 Tablespoons corn flour
1/2 cup chopped parsley or 1/2 cup chopped coriander
Cut the tripe into bite-size pieces and wash very well. Clean the trotter well. Put into a large pot and cover with water. Boil for 5 minutes, throw the water off, and cover with clean water again. Add bay leaves, peppercorns, salt, and pepper and simmer for about 4 to 4ó hours. The tripe must be tender and the meat should fall off the bones. Stir now and then to prevent the tripe from sticking to the bottom of the pot. Add a little water if needed.

While the tripe is simmering, add the oil and butter to a saucepan. Add the onions and potatoes. (Add the curry powder at this point, should you so wish). Sauté for ten minutes. Be careful not to burn. They must just be nicely coated. Add the stock and simmer until onions and potatoes are almost cooked. Set aside.

When the tripe is just about cooked, add the potatoes and onions and stir in. Cook for another 30 minutes. Add the milk and simmer slowly for about 15 minutes, then thicken with corn flour and water mixed to a thin paste. If serving the plain tripe, sprinkle with parsley. If serving the curried tripe, sprinkle with coriander.


----------

